# My Coalition of Sisters



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Having an elite unit of Sisters training with many other chapters, they have been recalled after many intense years.

This is my current idea, and have been doing up test models for my units.

First up we have Battle Sister Squad #1, trained by the hard luck Lamentors.










Next up. We have the Dominion Squad, trained by the furious Salamanders.










Left to do:

Battle Sister Squad trained by the Ultramarines

Battle Sister Squad trained by the ????

Celestian Squad trained by the White Scars

Serephim Squad trained by the Blood Angels

Dominion Squad trained by the ?????

As well as St. Celestian herself.

Any C&C is helpful, and if you have any suggestions for the ???? please throw them out at me, I'm still up in the air about who to cast in those roles.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good like the idea of having different units from different chapters
You haven't put anything to do with raven guard or imperial fists.
Also really like the robes


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

the Space Wolves would be a good addition for one of your sisters squads


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I vote the wolves too


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Space Wolf if you get some repentia ! I also admire you for going sisters... i would go myself but metal only model make me puke..


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kinda digging the Raven Guard. I haven't chosen a black based troop yet.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Perhaps doing the Retribution Squad as Wolves considering they seem to be famous for their Long Fangs.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be adding in Jacobus with some Death Cult Assassins. Still wondering what to do them up as.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I like this. Especially the Salamanders (I'm a Sallie player). 

Are you going to do Penitent Engines a la Nemesis Dreadknights?

Also are you planning on a unifying basing theme, or will it also depend on the chapter?


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I haven't been able to find any engines locally that I can afford (some people want a silly amount of money for those). As for the bases I'm thinking unifying, like a church floor or something. But yeah I'd like them all the same.

I should have my first blood angel Sister will be posted tonight.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

And As advertised my first Blood Angel trained Sister










Next up, Ultramarines, but do I go blue/white with gold accents, or blue/gold with white accents?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Blue White with gold bits imho

what about grey nights? try and get a contrast between them and the SW will be a test on painting prowess


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't say I have a great love for the Grey Knights, but as far as the difference between them and the Space Wolves, I think the giant patches of yellow, while hard to get right, would make them easy to tell apart.

Also plan on seeing the first Ultramarine Sister tonight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Angel sister    
The others are pretty awesome though, especially the Blood Angels one. Are those scourge wings?


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Spanner those are indeed scourge wings good catch. I'm still looking for 4 more pairs of those wings, or something similar looking. (not those blood angel wings, too mech looking, for what I'm going for.)

And I do love the Dark Angels idea. I was thinking of a toss up between them or Black Templars


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

And here is my Ultrasister










It'll pry be a day or 2 before I post another update, life and all that.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I love your idea of using the SM chapters to make individual units. I myself would do a singular army for them (im not saying which because i have 3 in mind @[email protected] and saying it out loud would make me wanna buy 3 armies to do that). 

The light in the pics, particularly the ultrasister is a bit bright and hard to see some of the details but from what i can see they look good. Any chance of getting a close up on the BA, the wings look nice and im curious on them for a special model of mine XD.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

maybe an alpha legion unit for the assasins


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok here are some a little closer up.

First the BA:










The UM:










I'm hoping once I lay down the matte finish the shine will go down a little.


And a little hint on what I'll be working on tonight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

me guess.....dark angles


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

*grins* lucky guess

Still I have to drill out the barrel.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yay hehehe


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Completed one more.










The green is far darker then it looks, just trying to get the amount of light to get details, without totally washing out the figure has proven a challenge.

Only 2 more left for my main list: White Scars and Black Templars.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

maybe you could do some sister tainted by the forces of chaos after this. could be interesting.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Honka - Honestly that was my initial idea, but the big hunks of metal that they are, they are incredibly hard to convert. Trust me, when I see some plastic or resin ladies, you can be sure they will be tainted.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

ah yes i hadnt thought about that about that. 

im looking forward to seeing the last two sisters it would be nice to see them all together.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, + rep

I think they would benefit from a wash though... ie, make some of the detail on the armor pop a bit more.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

CLT40k said:


> Nice work, + rep
> 
> I think they would benefit from a wash though... ie, make some of the detail on the armor pop a bit more.


 
Thanks man.

What kind of wash would you suggest for green armor? I usually use either a black wash, or Secret Weapon Armor wash, even with the yellow or red armor, but with green it just didn't seem that good.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

check out some of the valejo liners... they will put a darker shade in the recesses... I use the vallejo blue liner, grey liner, and brown liner.... so I'm guessing they have a green liner out there.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

*nods* I'll check it out, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

thrakka green wash if you cant find vallejo stuff or prefer the GW range of stuff


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This is certainly a interesting take on a battle sisters army, but I do like it!

What else have you got planned?


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

In the middle of painting my White Scars Sister. Then Black Templar, then work on the vehicles. I have five tanks screaming for a paint job


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok finished the White Scars sister, photos to come tonight. Black Templar primed and will start maybe finish tonight. I'm holding off on the tanks till I can get some bits to give them all some personality. Till then I will be completing the groups and posting shots of the completed troops.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

+rep

I've been really impressed with the SM-inspired sisters. Not a single one has yet to disappoint.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, so whoever decided white and red made for a good armor combo is a god damn sadist. It was a bitch to paint, and now getting a good photo is a pain. My lovely Black Templar is almost done, then you can expect a double photo update.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Newest update

First a test Black Templar Sister










Not bad I think, still need to work on the highlighting

Next my White Scars Sister










Again, White and Red ? Really Jaghatai Khan, you are a god damn sadist.
After getting some advice on adding some details and depth I plan on going back to this lovely lady, but I really want a completed army so I'll try hard on each consecutive Sister. My goal remains to have a fieldable army as soon as I can.

Next up is to finish up painting the troops of the squads I've shown so far, as well as modding up my Saint Celestian which I am really excited about.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Also just noticed a forgot to drill out the barrels. DAMN!! Added to list


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Very interesting and neat to see a sister for each of the chapters. Wash can become one of your best friends when painting up minis. A layer or two on these gals should really help make them stand out.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Been mostly painting rank and file. Though I have been doing a little modeling, including finally getting to my favorite HQ. 

I present Venus di Celestine










You know what, I bet she'd look better with some arms, perhaps add some action to her










But you know what, not quite getting that Angelic Visage feeling. Perhaps something more.










This I'm liking, perhaps a shot from behind.










Can't wait to prime and paint her. What do you'll think?


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

im sorry Inari but from wha ti can see it looks good but the pics need a bit more light. its kinda hard to see what it looks like in the pictures


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

It is indeed a bit hard to see the details but the over all look is good. Can you say what you used for each stuff? Like is that the celestine main body? (i haven't looked at the original). Which wings are those? I am a fan of wings XD


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys were right. I hope this one is a bit clearer:










The main body was St. Celestine herself, and that's were it ends for that.

The flaming sword came from a warhammer battle wizards box (that thing has an ass ton of awesome bits).

The scroll comes from the canoness (slightly altered to straighten it out)

The wings and scroll work are from the Asteroth finecast model.

This was the first time I've ever used metal, plastic, resin, and gs on a single model but I think overall it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Latest update, finished my Black Templar battle squad. At least to tabletop quality.










Next is my HQ which I'm particularly excited about.


----------

